# Mike Burrows



## bottlemsher (3 Jan 2008)

Mike Burrows on the telly tonight

http://www.itvlocal.com/anglia/news/?player=ANG_Home_26&void=135489


----------



## BentMikey (3 Jan 2008)

Excellent, thanks!


----------



## wafflycat (3 Jan 2008)

Short piece of Mr B on his ratcatcher, in his workshop & getting the reporter to pootle a 2-wheeler 'bent a short distance


----------



## ccj (5 Jan 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> Mike Burrows on the telly tonight
> 
> http://www.itvlocal.com/anglia/news/?player=ANG_Home_26&void=135489



Thanks for the link, as I missed the realtime slot. Do you know if that clip is available in a normal resolution? I have saved it on my mac now, but I'd like to take a closer look at some of the bike details, and the clip is pretty low res' :-(


----------



## bottlemsher (5 Jan 2008)

Hi ccj 
try this link



There are pics of Mikes new race bike on my Flickr site
so please have a look


----------



## ccj (6 Jan 2008)

bottlemsher said:


> Hi ccj
> try this link
> 
> 
> ...




That's much better, thanks *bottlemsher*. Vimeo even allows video downloads.

Those pictures are quite inspiring too. I like the way one of the bikes is being carried underarm :-) I don't think I can manage that with my BikeE!


----------



## Arch (7 Jan 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> A slow news day in Norfolk, then.



Grumpy!

That was great. I haven't got sound on this computer, but I could more or less imagine what was being said, knowing Mike!


----------



## Chuffy (7 Jan 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Not being grumpy at all
> 
> I, like Mike, often get calls from the media when they have a slow news day or if the need a 'whacky' news story.


You're just grumpy because Mike gets more of 'em....


----------



## BentMikey (7 Jan 2008)

Hiissssssss!!!! Chuffy's on fire tonight! LOLOLOL!!!


----------



## Arch (8 Jan 2008)

Careful Rog, you'll get your head stuck in the door...


----------



## Chuffy (8 Jan 2008)

Arch said:


> Careful Rog, you'll get your head stuck in the door...


Heh, that's why they went to Mike. Apart from being a design god, they don't need to break out the wide angle for the portrait shots...


----------



## fards (8 Jan 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> Mike hasn't been asked by a well known tv production company about being an historian on a proposed series about inventions



Nope they just got someone else to ride around on his machines instead...(although admittedly their hairstyles do have a distinct similarity) 

Ello Rog..


----------

